# Manitoba Lake re-naming in honour of fallen soldiers



## Scoobie Newbie (8 Nov 2007)

I have gotten word through the COC that the MB gov't will be re-naming two lakes for Mcpl Tim Wilson and Cpl Morley this Friday.  I don't know where these lakes are or what they were called before.  If I get any more info I will post it hear.


----------



## geo (8 Nov 2007)

I just hope that they don't make a balls up of this.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (8 Nov 2007)

?


----------



## geo (8 Nov 2007)

A couple of years ago, the Federal Gov't was planning to name a mountain after someone or other (Past PM or GG)
They went out, changed the name, only to backpedal once people started to complain about the name change...
In the end, I believe they reversed their decision & am not sure what became of their plan....

But, as I said - A complete balls up


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (8 Nov 2007)

Roger that


----------



## Old Sweat (8 Nov 2007)

Geo,

The Manitoba Government has a practice of naming geographical features for fallen service personnel from that province. 

The incident I suspect you are referring to was an announcement by PM Chretien that he was renaming Mount Robson, Canada's highest mountain, Mount Trudeau in honour of the recently deceased ex-PM. This set up a crap storm and he dropped the idea.


----------



## Private Parts (8 Nov 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> A couple of years ago, the Federal Gov't was planning to name a mountain after someone or other (Past PM or GG)
> They went out, changed the name, only to backpedal once people started to complain about the name change...
> In the end, I believe they reversed their decision & am not sure what became of their plan....
> 
> But, as I said - A complete balls up



That was when Trudeau died.  Chretien wanted to rename Mount Logan after him.


----------



## GAP (8 Nov 2007)

Yeah, the MB government has been doing that ever since WWII....some of the lakes are pretty obscure, but hey, the thought is there....


----------



## Greymatters (8 Nov 2007)

Try having it done to the street you live on!  It takes a lot of explanantion to admin staff afterwards as to why you have a 'change of address', but dont have any moving expenses, or associated paperwork for your new location...  

Back to topic, although the Mt. Trudeau incident was the most famous, I thought the incident in Quebec got more flap didnt it?  Cant recall which town it was, but the local council tried changing all the local street names to names more acceptable to Quebecois culture, and ended up in a lively debate with local residents who disagreed with removing all traces of local history that the current names represented.


----------



## ladybugmabj (8 Nov 2007)

Private Parts said:
			
		

> That was when Trudeau died.  Chretien wanted to rename Mount Logan after him.



It wasn't the government backing out, rather Trudeau's son's didn't want the highest peak in Canada renamed after their father, because I believe it was already named for someone (Logan)...so it was THEY who stopped the renaming..not the gov't.


----------



## geo (8 Nov 2007)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Try having it done to the street you live on!  It takes a lot of explanantion to admin staff afterwards as to why you have a 'change of address', but dont have any moving expenses, or associated paperwork for your new location...
> 
> Back to topic, although the Mt. Trudeau incident was the most famous, I thought the incident in Quebec got more flap didnt it?  Cant recall which town it was, but the local council tried changing all the local street names to names more acceptable to Quebecois culture, and ended up in a lively debate with local residents who disagreed with removing all traces of local history that the current names represented.


You're talking about Montreal - last year
The City wanted to change the name of "Park Avenue / Avenue du Parc" to "Avenue Robert Bourassa"
Residents and merchants objected.  Petitions were initiated & the Mayor who initiated the move - ate humble pie, acknowledged that he should consult before acting.


----------



## geo (8 Nov 2007)

ladybugmabj said:
			
		

> It wasn't the government backing out, rather Trudeau's son's didn't want the highest peak in Canada renamed after their father, because I believe it was already named for someone (Logan)...so it was THEY who stopped the renaming..not the gov't.


That might be so but, there was plenty of media attention against the name change.
JC might have been willing to bully it thru while the family didn't want a dog's breakfast


----------



## Highland Laddie (9 Nov 2007)

Shared under Fail Dealings provisions, etc, etc:

Manitoba News Release
............................................................


November  9, 2007

PROVINCE NAMES TWO NORTHERN MANITOBA LAKES IN HONOUR OF MANITOBANS KILLED IN ACTION IN AFGHANISTAN


Two northern Manitoba lakes will be named after soldiers from Manitoba who lost their lives in the Afghanistan conflict, Premier Gary Doer announced today.

"In keeping with a long-standing tradition of honouring those Manitobans who made the ultimate sacrifice, we will be naming lakes after Cpl. Keith Morley and Master Cpl. Timothy Wilson,"
said the premier.
 
To date, approximately 2,000 families have received a commemorative certificate in honour of the naming of a geographical feature after a loved one. This memorial recognizes the contributions Manitoba men and women make to Canada and the world.
 
The two soldiers being honoured today are:

-  Cpl. Keith Morley, 30, who was born in Winnipeg, served
   with the 2nd Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light
   Infantry (2 PPCLI) and was killed on Sept. 18, 2006.  Morley Lake
   is located approximately 60 kilometres north of Flin Flon.

-  Master Cpl. Timothy Wilson, 30, who also served with 2
   PPCLI and was killed on March 5, 2006. Wilson was born in Grande
   Prairie, Alta., but moved to Manitoba at an early age with his
   family and will be added to the list of Manitobans who were
   killed while serving in Afghanistan.  Timothy Wilson Lake is
   located approximately 75 kilometres northeast of Flin Flon.
 
Part of 1 Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group, 2 PPCLI is made up of soldiers from across Canada and is stationed at Kapyong Barracks, Canadian Forces Base Shilo, near Brandon.
 
Following the end of the Second World War, the Geographic Board of Canada, now known as the Geographical Names Board of Canada, established a policy of using the names of decorated casualties to identify unnamed locations for mapping. Manitoba extended this policy to include all fatal casualties from the province.
 
Manitoba completed the naming of geographical features in honour of its World War II fatalities in 1995. In 1998, Manitoba became the first province to also honour its Korean War fatal casualties. Manitoba is now expanding the Commemorative Names Project to honour those Manitobans who have sacrificed their lives in Afghanistan. The majority of names have been applied to geographic features in northern Manitoba.
 
Manitoba has named many geographical features such as lakes, rivers, bays and peninsulas in honour of its more than 4,200 Second World War, 37 Korean War and one United Nations peacekeeping fatal casualties.
 
In 2002, the province published the book A Place of Honour.  It was reprinted in 2006. The book is dedicated to families of Manitobans who have lost a loved one as a casualty of war and was compiled to help ensure current and future generations understand the determination and courage of these soldiers. It also offers insight on the impact these losses have had on families and communities.
 
"These geographical names will be permanent reminders of what Manitobans such as these two young soldiers have contributed to our society and the global community," said Doer.  "These are not just words on maps and signs, but are vital communication tools that help us to identify places that reflect our culture and heritage."
 
- 30 -
 
Map can be viewed at:  http://www.gov.mb.ca/asset_library/en/newslinks/GeographicNames.PR.JPG


----------



## Rifleman62 (10 Nov 2007)

The one United Nations peacekeeping fatal casualty was Spr Chris Holopina, 2 Combat Engineer Regiment, 4 July 1996. The Manitoba Government (currently the only NDP govt in Canada) is very, very supportive of the military and veterans. Spr Holopina was a member of 26 Fd Regt, RCA, and did a tour prior to joining the Reg F. When the Wng O came down to sp 2 CER for the funeral in Roblin, MB, it took a phone call on a Tuesday morning to request that a geographic feature be named after Spr Holopina. The obstacle was that previously, features were only named for WW vets. That afternoon the govt approved, and by Thursday afternoon, the geographic feature was named, the certificates printed, in our hands for framing, and on-board the CDS's aircraft for the flight to Roblin on Friday AM. Spr Holopina's mother has frequently represented the Silver Cross Mothers' at ceremony's.


----------

